# to invest in



## ThomasK

People* in-vest [time and/ money] in* things. They put things in clothes, I believe, literally, or no, they clothe in. But In Dutch we have alternatives for that : 

Dutch: 
0. We *investeren* (tijd en geld) *in* X (clothe in). 
1. We *besteden* tijd en geld *aan* X (lit. we give a place/ a stead to  _to_ (= aan)). 
2. We* beleggen in* X (lay money in, I believe, as in shares, for examples). 

_(ad 2. We *placeren *geld (only in my dialect: we invest money, by putting it down, at one safe place, so I interpret it literally --- but  here we cannot 'placeren in' - for some reason I cannot guess) _

What can you say in your language? Please don't forget the preposition or the case (for the Fins, Hungarians, Estonians).


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: investir em algo (to invest in something).


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*investovati (peníze/čas/kapitál) do* - from Latin investire (to clothe), hence the noun *investice* (< investitio) and a spec. hist. term *investitura*

verbs of Slavic origin:

*vložiti (or uložiti) do* = to put in, to insert in (ležeti = to lie)
*umístiti do* = to place in (místo = a place)

v, u, do = in, into


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
To invest is επενδύω-epen'ðio.
And we invest _«σε»_ (se) things.
The modern preposition «σε» derives from the ancient «εἰς» (eis) which in medieval times became «εἰσε» (eise) due to the open transition made with the initial «ἐ-» (e-) of the 1st person objective pronoun «ἐμὲ» (e'me): εἰς ἐμὲ-->εἰσεμὲ-->εἰσε μὲ. Ultimately, «σε με» (se me), following the omission of the initial unstressed vowel(s) (a common phenomenon in Greek). In English it could be translated as "into"


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

investirati u (+acc.)=to invest (money) in

or

ulagati/uložiti u (+acc.)=to invest (time or money) in
related to leći=to lay, ležati=to lie


----------



## Natalisha

*In Russian:* 

Инвестировать в [invest*i*ravat' v] - to invest in 
Вкладывать в (imperf.)  / вложить в (perf.)  [vkl*a*dyvat' v / vlazh*i*t' v] - to put into


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish*: _yatırım yapmak_ _(used with Dative)_

*Yatırım* is the noun form of the verb: _yatırmak_, which litterally means: to lay something down.


----------



## ThomasK

So: only in Greek is a reference to clothes used? 

The reference to laying seems to most common, but maybe someone could go into the Russian word _Вкладывать_ a little more. Is putting laying here or something else? 

I am just wondering: if you simply think of *spending time on something*, which I think can often be considered a near-synonym, do you get something else? Of course it seems like losing money, 'giving it out', but with us it would be a near-synonym.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, how interesting!

Hungarian

1. *befektet *[be- = like the German ein- + fektet = like the German legen]
2. *beruház* [be + ruház < ruha (clothes)]
3. *invesztál*

In all cases we use valamit + valamibe [accusative + illative case]


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks. Maybe our Finnish/ Estonian friends will be in-vesting as well...


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> Thanks. Maybe our Finnish/ Estonian friends will be in-vesting as well...



You Finnish friend has indeed been investing. Still, I'm sure this has been discussed before, but now I cannot find it.


----------



## ThomasK

But maybe  you could just mention the translation again? ;-) (And good morning to you)


----------



## sakvaka

Good morning, and here you go: 
*Finnish*: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8198830&postcount=5


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Oh, how interesting!
> 2. *beruház* [be + ruház < ruha (clothes)


Sorry for the off topic, but _ruha_ for clothes is probably of Slavic origin isn't it? Because in colloquial Greek too, «ρούχα» ('ruxa, _pl., n._)-->clothes (cloth is _ρούχο_-ruxo, _sing., n._), and is definitely a Slavic/Slavonic loanword.


----------



## shawnee

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> To invest is επενδύω-epen'ðio.
> And we invest _«σε»_ (se) things.
> The modern preposition «σε» derives from the ancient «εἰς» (eis) which in medieval times became «εἰσε» (eise) due to the open transition made with the initial «ἐ-» (e-) of the 1st person objective pronoun «ἐμὲ» (e'me): εἰς ἐμὲ-->εἰσεμὲ-->εἰσε μὲ. Ultimately, «σε με» (se me), following the omission of the initial unstressed vowel(s) (a common phenomenon in Greek). In English it could be translated as "into"



Can we perhaps make the connection between επενδύω and the Greek word ένδυμα - dress, suit, including ενδυμασία - costume, dress?


----------



## ThomasK

I paste Sakvaka's answers below, because they are very interesting indeed. Alas, no reference to clothes ;-) 

Finnish
invest (econ.) 
_X sijoittaa rahan projektiin._ - *sijoittaa *(53-C) - "to place"
_X investoi rahan vaatteisiin. _- *investoida *(62) - just a borrowing
_X omistaa rahan vaatteisiin. _- *omistaa *(53) - "to dedicate"
_X panee/laittaa rahan vaatteisiin. _- *panna* (67)_, _*laittaa *(56-C) - "to put"

2) spend on
_X käyttää rahaa vempaimiin. _- *käyttää *(53-C) - "to use"
_X kuluttaa rahaa vempaimiin. _- *kuluttaa *(53-C) - _kulu_ means: "an expense", but it can probably be traced to the word _kulku_ (a motion) 

So only Slavic languages and Latin seem to associate money and clothes, except perhaps if Shawnee's suggestion appears to be true...


----------



## Encolpius

apmoy70 said:


> Sorry for the off topic, but _ruha_ for clothes is probably of Slavic origin isn't it? Because in colloquial Greek too, «ρούχα» ('ruxa, _pl., n._)-->clothes (cloth is _ρούχο_-ruxo, _sing., n._), and is definitely a Slavic/Slavonic loanword.



Exactly, the Hungarian ruha is of Slavic origin, too.


----------



## apmoy70

shawnee said:


> Can we perhaps make the connection between επενδύω and the Greek word ένδυμα - dress, suit, including ενδυμασία - costume, dress?


The key verb here is «δύω» ('ðio)-->PIE *deus: _"to sink, dive"_.
Preposition «ἐν» (en: in, into) + «δύω» ('ðio)--> «ἐνδύω» (en'ðio)=> _"to wear, put on clothes"_, lit. _"to dive into clothes"_. In passive voice «ἐνδύομαι» (en'ðiome): _"to be clothed in"_.
Preposition «ἐπὶ» (e'pi: upon, in addition) + «ἐνδύω» (en'ðio)->ἐπενδύω.
Preposition «κατὰ» (ka'ta: down from, down to) + «δύω» ('ðio)-->καταδύω (kata'ðio)=> _"to go down, plunge into"_. In Passive voice «καταδύομαι» (kata'ðiome): _"to dive" (into the sea, bed etc)_
Note: I'm using the modern Greek pronunciation


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian has both the international biaspectual verb _инвестирам (пари) в ..._ and the Slavic _(да) вложа(perf.)/влагам (imperf.) (пари, време) в ..._


----------



## Natalisha

ThomasK said:


> The reference to laying seems to most common, but maybe someone could go into the Russian word _Вкладывать_ a little more. Is putting laying here or something else?


 
Both verbs _to put_ and _to lay_ can be translated as _класть_ (as always, the translation depends on the context). 
In this particular case the meaning of the verb _вкладывать в_ is closer to the meaning of the English verb _to put into_.


----------



## bibax

In Czech the verbs vložiti (perf.) and vkládati (imperf.) form the aspectual pair. The same for uložiti/ukládati.

It is an example when the aspectual pair is formed by verbs with different roots (ležeti = to lie; klásti = to lay).


----------



## ThomasK

I am not sure I can follow here, but I believe those positional verbs (_put, lie, stand, sit_, ...) are the most difficult aspects of a language.


----------

